

How to Pirate Movies, Music, TV Shows, and Books Without Getting Caught - vibrunazo
http://gizmodo.com/5927849/how-to-pirate-movies-music-tv-shows-and-books-without-getting-caught

======
rkudeshi
How do sites like Gizmodo and Lifehacker get away with these posts? I know
they're not illegal per se, but surely their corporate parent must frown upon
them?

Since both sites publish 99% worthwhile content (at least to their target
audience), the only thing I can surmise is that these types of posts must be
SEO gold mines to be worth the backlash.

